# computers have a mind of their own, my cheese smoke



## gearjammer (Mar 21, 2016)

I smoked some cheese this weekend.

Now don't be makin' fun of my post I'm 

pretty computer illiterate.           
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_1162.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1157.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1158.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1159.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1161.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1162.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1163.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1164.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1165.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016


















IMG_1166.JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 21, 2016






I did it finally.      She ain't pretty but there she be.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking.

Keep on smokin'                                   Ed


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2016)

Cheese looks great to me.

Nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice job, Ed!

The cheese looks fantastic!

Points for all the little flags!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2016)

The cheese looks good, nice color. Your Qview is great. It would be helpful if you went through and added a sentence or two describing what we are looking at, the time, temp and any relevant info like what was going on good or needs improvement the next run. Even if this was your first run, some info teaches the next guy it's easy, fun and they should give Cheese a shot. Keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you, Farmer, Al and JJ.

I promise I will get better, do you guys know

that computers suck.

OK, seriously I really do appreciate the comments and suggestions.

I've been practicing for a long time in the test area and they were so bad I deleted

them out of there before anyone saw them.

Enough of my complaining, thanks gentlemen.

Can't wait to try the stuff.

Keep on smokin'                            Ed


----------



## driedstick (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks great from Here Ed,,, Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2016)

Ed, Post the pics in the order you want as above. Next ou place the Cursor just to the right of a pic and left click. Then hit Return, the next pic, just below, will move down and the Prompt will blink between pics. You can now add text. If you click to the right of a pic and the pic turns Blue or other color, don't do anything but move the Cursor over a little and try again. Takes a little practice but not difficult...JJ


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks DS and again to you as well Chef.

I appreciate all comments and instructions.

Keep on smokin'                                 Ed


----------



## b-one (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## muralboy (Mar 21, 2016)

great job all the way around


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you MB and B-one.

I appreciate everyone taking their time 

to look.

Keep on smokin'                     Ed


----------



## disco (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice looking fromage!

Points for the flags!

Disco


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Disco, all the little flags help me, ' cause 

there are several different kinds of cheese.

It's the only way I can keep them straight 

in my head.

Memory is very short these days.

Thanks for looking.

Keep on smokin'                        Ed


----------

